# Smoked white cheddar cheese



## swalker (May 7, 2014)

I bought this Amaz-n pellet tube smoker to use in my Treager. It is awesome for cold smoking. Put on some Cabot extra sharp white cheddar about an hour ago. Will let it set in there a couple more hours and should be ready to remove.













zzr_IMG_1567.JPG



__ swalker
__ May 7, 2014


----------



## alelover (May 7, 2014)

Love the Cabot smoked cheddar. I use the Hunters Sharp. Best smoked cheese ever. Which pellets did you use? I use the pitmaster blend on mine.


----------



## link (May 7, 2014)

I just picked up some Orange Chips (never saw them before) and plan on smoking some cheese this weekend. I have never done the White cheddar and may have to give this a try. 

I bet yours comes out great.


----------



## swalker (May 7, 2014)

swalker said:


> I bought this Amaz-n pellet tube smoker to use in my Treager. It is awesome for cold smoking. Put on some Cabot extra sharp white cheddar about an hour ago. Will let it set in there a couple more hours and should be ready to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alelover said:


> Love the Cabot smoked cheddar. I use the Hunters Sharp. Best smoked cheese ever. Which pellets did you use? I use the pitmaster blend on mine.


I have been using Apple for the cheese.


----------



## swalker (May 7, 2014)

link said:


> I just picked up some Orange Chips (never saw them before) and plan on smoking some cheese this weekend. I have never done the White cheddar and may have to give this a try.
> 
> I bet yours comes out great.


Let us know how you liked the orange chips...Never have seen them either.


----------



## alelover (May 8, 2014)

Apple is great for cheese. Peach is awesome for Moz.


----------

